# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Datagrid Automation Properties

## staticbob

Hi all,

I'm trying to get a Silverlight datagrid interfacing correctly with screen readers. For this I need to ensure AutomationProperties are set correctly.

Adding this to the datagrid XAML sorts out the datagrid name... 



```
<Grid x:Name="LayoutRoot" Background="White">
        <sdk:DataGrid x:Name="PatientRecords"

AutomationProperties.Name="{Binding RelativeSource={RelativeSource Self}, Path=Name}"
                       
                      AutoGenerateColumns="True" Height="600" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="45,36,0,0" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="800">
        </sdk:DataGrid>
```

but once inside the cells I get nothing. I cant see how to expose the automation properties on each row or column, especially when they are bound to a datasource rather than explicity defined in the XAML...

I think I need to me able to map the automationprops of the column header, for example, to read the column header text. I'd like to make a cell read the column header text as well as the row number and cell content.

I have tried defining the columns in XAML and have tried to hook the automationproperties up like this...



```
 <sdk:DataGrid.Columns>
                <sdk:DataGridTemplateColumn AutomationProperties.Name="Column Header"
```

But I get the compile error "events not supported on HWND-based channels" on the automationpropery.


Any pointers greatly appreciated!

Bob

----------

